# Grin is gone



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Grin


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss. You made the difficult and right choice for Grin. We never have them long enough. I truly believe that is why they are so special while they are with us. Rest in Peace Grin, and say hi to my boys.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry. He was a poster child for miracles and I'm so sad to read this tonight.

You did everything humanly possible for him and I'm just glad his days were so bright and filled with joy until the very end.

My heartfelt sympathies to you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so very sorry. My heart aches for you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I can feel your pain from here and wish I could bring your boy back to you.

Grin LIVED yesterday and that is how he wants you to remember him. He is so lucky that you love him enough to accept your own pain to spare him more.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Grin.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There are many of us on this forum who are heartbroken right along beside you. Better one day too early, than one moment too late. Your love for your boy has shown through in all you posts. I have followed Grin, but have not posted much as it brings me back to losing my two old golds to cancer. RIP sweet boy, run pain free at the bridge.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

It hits you like a ton of bricks. Fine one day and gone the next. Many of us don't even see it coming. At least he was doing one of the things he loves to do the day before.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

My favorite memory was the week Grin and I spent in NY and it included climbing Algonquin Mountain. He was the best.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this
Run free, sweet Grin, run free


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Grin was amazing and you and Grin had an amazing relationship. I can't believe I am reading this so I know you have to be in complete shock. Your thread on Grin is an inspiration for everyone who battles canine cancer. Thank for you posting Grin's story and all the beautiful pictures. RIP Grin.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. He was a beautiful boy. Godspeed Grin. Wishing you all comfort.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Grin was an amazing dog.
May you find comfort remembering the wonderful memories you shared.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry. RIP Grin..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I've been following Grin's story ever since I found this forum this past winter and it has been an amazing one. The love you two shared was incredible and I know that many other members of this forum can relate to what you both went through. Grin's story has been an inspiration to us and I know he will live on in spirit. The photo you posted above of him in the stream is priceless and it's how I'll always think of him.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for being so good to him.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sleep softly, Grin. You are missed; I am so sorry your time to go came. You had a glorious last day, playing ball and enjoying your family.

I am so sorry Grin had to leave you. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

We were told that Grin would have to be hospitalized for no less than three days, and possibly a couple of weeks while undergoing intense medical procedures. Many tests would have had to be run while at the same time vigorously fighting his 106 degree temperature. There are five different kinds of white blood cells, and the one that is most critical for fighting off infections was terribly low in Grin. If he had survived this he would have most likely gotten hit by something again. On the other hand it could have been an organ failing, they didn't know without testing. I could not put my champion through all of that. When it was all done the vet told us that while he and our regular vet would have supported any decision we made, the one we did make was the correct one. 

The gaping hole in my heart will not heal with time, nor will anything ever replace it. My memories of our adventures will not fade over time, but I hope that the anger I feel inside because of lost future adventures will. Thank you all for your love and support. No human who has been a part of my life besides my loving wife and our two amazing children, has meant more to me then the guy I had to put down last night. What a pair the two of us made!!! What things we saw and did together!!! I hurt so bad right now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - 

Sleep softly Grin, you were well loved.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your Grin. May he live on forever in your heart.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Tears are falling for you and your boy- we're all here for you..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart is breaking for you. Grin was an amazing boy, an inspiration who lived life to the full. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. God bless you sweet boy x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Grin. Those first hours and days are very hard and cant be put in the words. Just those of us who experienced that know how it feels. Time will change the pain and shape the feelings but you won't be the same person again. You will be better human being because you had Grin in your life and he has taught you so much. We owe them more than we are really aware of. Hugs.

Run free sweet Grin, pain is no more.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I posted this beautiful poem in "When I'm gone" Bridge thread:

Touch me
_by Susan Krauser _​ 
Touch me with your voice as a puppy young and new,
And let me know my presence is what is pleasing you.​ 
Touch me with your spirit, for God sent me here to you,
To teach you of that precious bond known by the choicest few.​ 
Touch me with your hands as I grow tall and strong,
I need you as my mentor through out my whole life long.​ 
Touch me with your lips, and brush them on my brow,
Please kiss away the fears, that I am feeling now.​ 
Touch me with your eyes, as I become full grown,
To validate unspoken love that we have always known.​ 
Touch me with your heart, as our bond keeps growing stronger,
And words need not be used in our language any longer. ​ 
Touch me with your breath, so soft and warm upon my face,
As I try to bring you comfort in life's never ending race.​ 
Touch me with your love as my muzzle turns to gray,
I live my life to please you, each and every day.​ 
Touch me with your scent when age has dimmed my sight,
To reassure me always that you will be my light.​ 
Touch me with your face when your tears are meant for me, 
So I may bear your pain, and let your heart be free.​ 
Touch me with remembrance when I have traveled on,
And I will hold your heart in mine, forever when I'm gone.​


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am so sorry for this news. Inevitable as it was, it always takes our breath away. I feel your anguish. My Homer was my best friend ever. There will be no other Homer, tho my heart is full of love for olliver and tyson. The Grins and the Homers and the Buddys are those once in a lifetime pals. 

I am so very happy you had the Adirondacks one last time. All our best to you.robin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Grin.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

SO sorry for you & yours.
Praying for your comfort in know Grin is now running free at the bridge with all the the love you gave him in his heart.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grin*

I am so very sorry, but I am glad that GRIN is at peace.
He's with my Smooch and Snobear.
I added GRIN to the Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your wonderful boy. Grin, you were an inspiration to many. Rest well, Warrior King. A candle is being lit for you....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so sorry. The tears are flowing. He touched so many hearts and has had such a journey. What a wonderful last day he had though, running and catching balls, happy and carefree. Please hold onto that memory and all the other great ones, you helped him make his final journey, unselfishly and lovingly. That's the best gift you could give him. 
Sweet Grin, run free beautiful boy.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Your experience is all to familiar. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Im so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm in shock, sobbing and at an effable loss, this incredible loss for you and your son~ our Miracle Boy Grin. Grin. My very deepest sympathies to you and your family. OMG. This stinks. I can not believe I'm writing this! I cannot imagine what you're going through! Please know I'm here, we all our. 
He was our Grin. He was amazing. What a legacy he has left us with, he touched many hearts. He touched my very soul.
God Speed Dearest Grin. You were a great boy!! Dakota, Cuddy, Rookie, Coach and all those who went before you will take you under their Angel wings and show you the best of the best at The Rainbow Bridge. Someday we'll meet again. I promise. ?
A candle is lit to honor you, my friend.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

As I read this the tears just starting falling. I'm so, so sorry to hear about Grin. I know how your hearts must just be breaking. There just does not seem to be any words that seem adequate. My deepest sympathy to grin's family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear this news. 

I hope that as time passes you'll take comfort in the fact that thanks to you Grin _lived_ with cancer and had fun, right up until his final day.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so so sorry. Grin was a trooper an amazing dog. My sincerest sympathy to you and your family. Will miss you Grin!❤❤❤❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to read about Grin. Please know I'm thinking about you during this very tough time.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in absolute shock. I don't know what to say. My God, I'm so very very sorry. I wish I could hug you. Grin was amazing. You gave him the best life ever. He was lucky to have you. This is so hard. Time doesn't heal. I guess that he didn't suffer long should be a silver lining but DAMMMM. Oh Grin, you miracle dog. Watch over your daddy. He'll see you soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am grateful for many things: I am grateful to have been the luckiest person in the entire universe for having had nearly five years with my friend, my champion; I am grateful that I was in a position to share with Grin some of the greatest days of my life; I am grateful that we lived so many awesome adventures on a nearly daily basis; I am grateful that never once did I take my friend or our doings for granted; I am grateful that my pal loved me with all of his being - as I loved him; I am grateful that once this dreaded sickness hit, he only had two bad days (his only chemo treatment, and his last day with me); I am grateful that I did not have to suffer with him as I would have if his health had slowly left him over time; finally, I am grateful to all of you for being with me and Grin during this five month journey. While the torch he carried so high has burned out, he will live forever in my heart, my mind, my soul. My sweet, sweet Grin, I will love you still all the days I have left on this planet. Thank you dear Grin for loving me, for allowing me to be a part of your life. I will never forget you.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing him with us


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> I am grateful for many things: I am grateful to have been the luckiest person in the entire universe for having had nearly five years with my friend, my champion; I am grateful that I was in a position to share with Grin some of the greatest days of my life; I am grateful that we lived so many awesome adventures on a nearly daily basis; I am grateful that never once did I take my friend or our doings for granted; I am grateful that my pal loved me with all of his being - as I loved him; I am grateful that once this dreaded sickness hit, he only had two bad days (his only chemo treatment, and his last day with me); I am grateful that I did not have to suffer with him as I would have if his health had slowly left him over time; finally, I am grateful to all of you for being with me and Grin during this five month journey. While the torch he carried so high has burned out, he will live forever in my heart, my mind, my soul. My sweet, sweet Grin, I will love you still all the days I have left on this planet. Thank you dear Grin for loving me, for allowing me to be a part of your life. I will never forget you.


And we will never forget you and our Miracle Boy Grin. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How was your first weekday?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

so sorry for your loss of Grin


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

rbi99 said:


> I am grateful for many things: I am grateful to have been the luckiest person in the entire universe for having had nearly five years with my friend, my champion; I am grateful that I was in a position to share with Grin some of the greatest days of my life; I am grateful that we lived so many awesome adventures on a nearly daily basis; I am grateful that never once did I take my friend or our doings for granted; I am grateful that my pal loved me with all of his being - as I loved him; I am grateful that once this dreaded sickness hit, he only had two bad days (his only chemo treatment, and his last day with me); I am grateful that I did not have to suffer with him as I would have if his health had slowly left him over time; finally, I am grateful to all of you for being with me and Grin during this five month journey. While the torch he carried so high has burned out, he will live forever in my heart, my mind, my soul. My sweet, sweet Grin, I will love you still all the days I have left on this planet. Thank you dear Grin for loving me, for allowing me to be a part of your life. I will never forget you.



Beautiful
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

rbi99 said:


> I am grateful for many things: I am grateful to have been the luckiest person in the entire universe for having had nearly five years with my friend, my champion; I am grateful that I was in a position to share with Grin some of the greatest days of my life; I am grateful that we lived so many awesome adventures on a nearly daily basis; I am grateful that never once did I take my friend or our doings for granted; I am grateful that my pal loved me with all of his being - as I loved him; I am grateful that once this dreaded sickness hit, he only had two bad days (his only chemo treatment, and his last day with me); I am grateful that I did not have to suffer with him as I would have if his health had slowly left him over time; finally, I am grateful to all of you for being with me and Grin during this five month journey. While the torch he carried so high has burned out, he will live forever in my heart, my mind, my soul. My sweet, sweet Grin, I will love you still all the days I have left on this planet. Thank you dear Grin for loving me, for allowing me to be a part of your life. I will never forget you.


I am just now catching up and am so sorry for your loss of Grin, he was the one that I thought might just beat the odds. I well understand the empty feelings you are going through, and the whole it has left in your heart, I share that feeling. The loss can be so strong, you think it will never end, but it does get better, not that you forget, but it doesn't hit you like a ton of bricks. You are lucky in that you were able to get that last trip in, that was special, great for you, and fun for us to read about. Thanks for sharing Grin with us, a great dog. RIP GRIN, Rookie say's "Hello".


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Through my tears, I have now found your post about losing Grin. I am so very, very sorry. I would have told you sooner, but I did not know. I think I am in shock. That Grin was sure a miracle boy!! To only have 2 bad days in his life...very lucky. You sure did have some great adventures with Grin. He will always be with you in your heart...forever. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Grin...you will never be forgotten!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> I am grateful for many things: I am grateful to have been the luckiest person in the entire universe for having had nearly five years with my friend, my champion; I am grateful that I was in a position to share with Grin some of the greatest days of my life; I am grateful that we lived so many awesome adventures on a nearly daily basis; I am grateful that never once did I take my friend or our doings for granted; I am grateful that my pal loved me with all of his being - as I loved him; I am grateful that once this dreaded sickness hit, he only had two bad days (his only chemo treatment, and his last day with me); I am grateful that I did not have to suffer with him as I would have if his health had slowly left him over time; finally, I am grateful to all of you for being with me and Grin during this five month journey. While the torch he carried so high has burned out, he will live forever in my heart, my mind, my soul. My sweet, sweet Grin, I will love you still all the days I have left on this planet. Thank you dear Grin for loving me, for allowing me to be a part of your life. I will never forget you.


This is so beautiful, what you wrote about GRIN. That is just wonderful he only had two bad days. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read of the news of Grin. What a wonderful friend he was. It is so hard. It makes me happy to read how happy he was up to the day he died. Boy, did he enjoy life to it's fullest! Not every sick dog can play ball like he did.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Grin's ashes were returned to us today. My wife went to pick them up, I am not ready to see them yet.

On a much happier note, took Maggie out for her second hike in the woods. My wife and Isolde came also. When we got off trail along a creek I let her off her leash. She couldn't have behaved any better if I was allowed to draw it up. She is extremely flexible,very, very quick, and can jump like a Zulu warrior!!! She made some moves that would have left poor Grin speechless!!! While still on leash along the bike/hiking trail she paid absolutely no attention to bikers as they rode by. We came up to another couple who were out with their dog, and she paid the people no mind, and was not aggressive or overly submissive to the bigger dog. She absolutely adores water!!! A mole has already fallen victim to her, and with her quickness, even a fast squirrel will need to be very careful. That might be the first thing I try to change in her. I would give anything in this world to have my Grin back, but today was the first day that I haven't shed tears of sorrow. Scratch the tears, my wife thought I wanted to see Grin's ashes and paw print. Maggie is my future, but Grin is my most memorable past. It suddenly dawned on me when I went downstairs earlier to workout and Isolde once again came down and stayed with me - Isolde is my link from my past with Grin to my future with Maggie. While I have always loved and tried to pay a lot of attention to Isolde, I think I have failed to appreciate where she stands in my life. A mistake I will no longer make.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Maggie rescued you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Bless you. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

God bless you all, I am so glad you have Maggie. Comforting hugs sent across the pond x


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> Grin's ashes were returned to us today. My wife went to pick them up, I am not ready to see them yet.
> 
> On a much happier note, took Maggie out for her second hike in the woods. My wife and Isolde came also. When we got off trail along a creek I let her off her leash. She couldn't have behaved any better if I was allowed to draw it up. She is extremely flexible,very, very quick, and can jump like a Zulu warrior!!! She made some moves that would have left poor Grin speechless!!! While still on leash along the bike/hiking trail she paid absolutely no attention to bikers as they rode by. We came up to another couple who were out with their dog, and she paid the people no mind, and was not aggressive or overly submissive to the bigger dog. She absolutely adores water!!! A mole has already fallen victim to her, and with her quickness, even a fast squirrel will need to be very careful. That might be the first thing I try to change in her. I would give anything in this world to have my Grin back, but today was the first day that I haven't shed tears of sorrow. Scratch the tears, my wife thought I wanted to see Grin's ashes and paw print. Maggie is my future, but Grin is my most memorable past. It suddenly dawned on me when I went downstairs earlier to workout and Isolde once again came down and stayed with me - Isolde is my link from my past with Grin to my future with Maggie. While I have always loved and tried to pay a lot of attention to Isolde, I think I have failed to appreciate where she stands in my life. A mistake I will no longer make.


I have no doubt Grin had a part in bringing Maggie to you. What spirit she has! Could you have chosen any better?! 
Who rescued who..
Not everyone sees the gifts these beautiful souls bring. You get it. They heal our broken hearts, feel what we feel, keep us centered. 
Isolde sounds like such a sweet girl. How lucky you are to be surrounded by so much love and sweetness. I bet our buddy Grin is smiling from above very pleased. I'm glad he's home. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

^ what J said 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am truly sorry for the loss of Grin.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

What JeanieBeth said...her words are so true. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rbi*

Originally Posted by rbi99 View Post
Grin's ashes were returned to us today. My wife went to pick them up, I am not ready to see them yet.

On a much happier note, took Maggie out for her second hike in the woods. My wife and Isolde came also. When we got off trail along a creek I let her off her leash. She couldn't have behaved any better if I was allowed to draw it up. She is extremely flexible,very, very quick, and can jump like a Zulu warrior!!! She made some moves that would have left poor Grin speechless!!! While still on leash along the bike/hiking trail she paid absolutely no attention to bikers as they rode by. We came up to another couple who were out with their dog, and she paid the people no mind, and was not aggressive or overly submissive to the bigger dog. She absolutely adores water!!! A mole has already fallen victim to her, and with her quickness, even a fast squirrel will need to be very careful. That might be the first thing I try to change in her. I would give anything in this world to have my Grin back, but today was the first day that I haven't shed tears of sorrow. Scratch the tears, my wife thought I wanted to see Grin's ashes and paw print. Maggie is my future, but Grin is my most memorable past. It suddenly dawned on me when I went downstairs earlier to workout and Isolde once again came down and stayed with me - Isolde is my link from my past with Grin to my future with Maggie. While I have always loved and tried to pay a lot of attention to Isolde, I think I have failed to appreciate where she stands in my life. A mistake I will no longer make.

RBI:

How beautiful and true what you said. Glad Grin is home with you and that you have Isolde and Maggie and your dear Wife!!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Had an amazing day in the woods today. Wife wasn't with me and it was raining, so naturally I was the only person in the woods. I left Maggie off leash immediately when we got there. She was perfect again. She had a ton of energy, her brain was wired, she was free to run away if she choose, and all she did was have a great day in the woods running, jumping, swimming, etc. Maggie runs and jumps like a deer. She leaves her feet as she flies through the air, and she seems to just hang out there gliding over whatever she was jumping over. Multiple trees down are no problem for her, she jumps and jumps and jumps again!!! I know I was taking a risk, a risk that most people wouldn't even dream of doing. Many would say I was being unfair to Maggie because I put her in a situation that could have ended very badly. I am aware of all of that, along with the fact that as a one year old her brain might not deal with over stimulation well. I wouldn't have done this if other people were in the woods, and I wouldn't have done it if she could have run into a street and gotten hit by a car. She behaved perfectly in a very unsettling situation. I see this as a giant step. Grin and I got separated several times early on that left me extremely worried as I looked for him. But with those incidents came a dog that 1) didn't like being lost, 2) learned to use his senses to find his way back, and 3) was able to be completely free when we later hiked all those hundreds of miles together.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Grin is now home with you. Very happy to know you are having a great time with Maggie. I would love to hear more about her and see some pictures!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> Had an amazing day in the woods today. Wife wasn't with me and it was raining, so naturally I was the only person in the woods. I left Maggie off leash immediately when we got there. She was perfect again. She had a ton of energy, her brain was wired, she was free to run away if she choose, and all she did was have a great day in the woods running, jumping, swimming, etc. Maggie runs and jumps like a deer. She leaves her feet as she flies through the air, and she seems to just hang out there gliding over whatever she was jumping over. Multiple trees down are no problem for her, she jumps and jumps and jumps again!!! I know I was taking a risk, a risk that most people wouldn't even dream of doing. Many would say I was being unfair to Maggie because I put her in a situation that could have ended very badly. I am aware of all of that, along with the fact that as a one year old her brain might not deal with over stimulation well. I wouldn't have done this if other people were in the woods, and I wouldn't have done it if she could have run into a street and gotten hit by a car. She behaved perfectly in a very unsettling situation. I see this as a giant step. Grin and I got separated several times early on that left me extremely worried as I looked for him. But with those incidents came a dog that 1) didn't like being lost, 2) learned to use his senses to find his way back, and 3) was able to be completely free when we later hiked all those hundreds of miles together.


Maggie sounds amazing, as if she was meant for you..but you know that. I too used to hike everywhere with Dakota, we lived with lakes and state property all around us.The only issues we ever had with Dakota was; turtle he found on our hike once. He ended up with a type of salmonella which was remedied after meds for a week; then there was the deer poop he'd roll in! Yuk! He also confiscated a bleached steer head. I had no idea where he found it when he brought it to me. A construction worker working on our house loved it so I gave it to him. A week later our eccentric neighbor asked if I saw it. I explained what happened and she said it was for protection of her home and that the man must have needed it more than she. Geesh. Everyone adored Dakota~Mr. Old Soul. If you are concerned you could get a GPS tag for her collar. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shell8422 (Jan 22, 2014)

*So sorry*

I am so so so sorry to hear about Grin. My dog, Viceroy, lost his battle with acute lymphoblastic leukemia back in February, only about a month after his diagnosis. We opted against the chemo as well because the prednisone made him feel better and we didn't want to risk the chemo making him worse. It was always so nice to sign on here and see that one dog, Grin, beat this disease. I was always happy to see the updates. It's so upsetting to read that his cancer came back, but it is comforting that you spent so much time with Grin feeling good and happy and he didn't have to suffer. 
Cancer is so terrible and it's sad that such a wonderful breed is so prone. Thinking about you guys...


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Isolde continues to step up and take Grin's place here at home. She has very little interest in balls and hasn't for the nearly three years we have had her. Since Grin left us, she has not gone outside without taking a ball with her!!! Once it is outside she doesn't hold onto it like Grin did, but nonetheless I find that extremely interesting. My appreciation of Isolde grows each day we are together, I am only sorry that it took Grin's passing for me to fully realize how special Isolde is. She is every bit attached to me now like Grin was.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

shell8422 said:


> I am so so so sorry to hear about Grin. My dog, Viceroy, lost his battle with acute lymphoblastic leukemia back in February, only about a month after his diagnosis. We opted against the chemo as well because the prednisone made him feel better and we didn't want to risk the chemo making him worse. It was always so nice to sign on here and see that one dog, Grin, beat this disease. I was always happy to see the updates. It's so upsetting to read that his cancer came back, but it is comforting that you spent so much time with Grin feeling good and happy and he didn't have to suffer.
> Cancer is so terrible and it's sad that such a wonderful breed is so prone. Thinking about you guys...


How is the married life treating you???!!! So sorry that Viceroy wasn't there with you. Even with Grin's death, others can take hope that even if they are given the worst of news, our best friends can ignore it and survive much longer than expected. As Cuddy's mom likes to say, "poop on them"!!!


----------



## shell8422 (Jan 22, 2014)

Married life is great so far!! Honeymooning in Hawaii was amazing!! 
I am all moved in to Rhode Island (from NJ) All that's missing now is a dog to make our life complete!


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just seeing this now. RBI: based on what I've read on here, I'm quite comfortable saying that Grin was one lucky fellow to have a friend like you.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------

